# An mapping idea in development



## magmo (Jul 15, 2013)

The national Library of scotland have a mapping API that covers england and Wales also using maps from 1919-47,

I have found these maps usefull in the past for looking for remains or changes in the landscape at the present time.

I have been having a play with openlayers and mappings API's and have a test link with a map that goes from a histrical view to present day aerial view as you zoom in. Have a look and if anyone has any ideas that could be tried then give your sugestions. The map is here 

http://www.sinfo.co.uk/os/bing.html

The test map uses the Bing API with the Library of scotland API but it can also be intergrated with Google, OS Openspace and others, Which do you think would be best for urbex use?

ideas I have are, a map you can continualy change the opacity of the top layer to see the preseent day through the old map.

I am sure people will have some great ideas and we could develpe a usefull tool.

I await any comment.. Good and bad...

mo


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2013)

Love the idea of the opacity adjust tool. 

My browser blocked your link tho, saying it was dodgy...


----------



## Quattre (Jul 15, 2013)

Me too.....


----------



## magmo (Jul 15, 2013)

I have changed the link as google have taken their busy bodying a bit too far again.... You should be ok with the new link for now.

http://www.sinfo.co.uk/os/bing.html


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 16, 2013)

The opacity idea is in existence have a look here,it's a great thing to play with

http://www.ponies.me.uk/maps/osmap.html


----------

